# How to utilize DNS inside a router modem?



## wishmegood (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi all, does anyone here know what is the function for DNS inside router modem? How do we set it and have it working properly?
Thank you so much for your answer.


----------



## wishmegood (Dec 3, 2006)

In addition, I meant the DNS server inside a router modem.
Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please describe the problem you're trying to solve, since DNS inside a router or modem doesn't make much sense.


----------



## wishmegood (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, johnwill
It's something like we wish to replace using no-ip.info with it, while no-ip.info is used to translated our dynamic IP into a fixed domain, eg. mydomain.no-ip.info.
Below is the scanned copy of the DNS server interface inside the router modem:








But i have totally no idea how to set it, while i was told it could be used to replace using no-ip.info.
Your input is very much appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, I don't think this is a replacement for DynDNS or NO-IP, since there's a missing ingredient. :smile: There is no way for the router to provide a fixed URL and map it to the dynamic address without an outside site on the Intenet. 

I've never seen this capability in any modem or router. What's the make/model of the modem, and what ISP do you use? Perhaps they have some service that connects here? :4-dontkno


----------



## everytek (Dec 9, 2006)

DNS is usually configures in routers if there is really a dns server is in use 
fro naming all the servers via DHCP

:wink: 






wishmegood said:


> Hi all, does anyone here know what is the function for DNS inside router modem? How do we set it and have it working properly?
> Thank you so much for your answer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The DNS supplied by the router's DHCP server normally points to the router. However, all that does is forward the requests through to the ISP DNS servers, since the router has no real DNS server or cache.


----------

